# Wood Firmwares v1.31



## Another World (Jun 10, 2011)

For the next few releases I will post questions and answers from a very short interview with the Yellow Wood Goblin. The questions are simple, sometimes have 2-3 word answers, focus on the firmware itself, but also aim to provide a tiny bit of insight while asking what the Goblin’s favorite games/homebrews are.

Without further ado, our 3rd question:

Q: What is your favorite NDS ROM and why?
A: Bomberman 2. I'm a fan of the Bomberman series, and this one very nice.

Please feel free to discuss the firmware update as well as the interview in this news thread.



			
				Change Log said:
			
		

> *Core:*
> • wifi-update added. go to start->tools->update.
> 
> *Interface:*
> ...






Wood R4 v1.31 Download 



Wood R4iDSN v1.31 Download



Wood R.P.G. v1.31 Download



Wood R4 as .NDS by Coolkill3r



Wood R4 Bugs and Compatibility thread 



Wood R4 Language File thread


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 10, 2011)

YWG has excellent taste in games.
Bomberman 2 is one of my favourite NDS titles too, and it sucks that it never saw a US release.


----------



## Shiro09 (Jun 10, 2011)

Yay, we canupdate it via Wi-fi now right?


----------



## Snailface (Jun 10, 2011)

I tried to test the update feature and it just resets the system. What's it supposed to do?


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 10, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> I tried to test the update feature and it just resets the system. What's it supposed to do?


Well I imagine it'll be effective once 1.32 is available.

Also it just hit me how far this firmware's gone now, quite beyond what the original R4 firmware mustered.


----------



## guinness (Jun 10, 2011)

Many thanks as ever YWG. Certainly a lot of interesting features being added that no R4 owner ever expected.


----------



## basher11 (Jun 10, 2011)

wifi update = win 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thanks YWG!


----------



## Snailface (Jun 10, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> I tried to test the update feature and it just resets the system. What's it supposed to do?








  lol, I didn't have my Wifi set on the DS I was using. Should have known not to doubt the Goblin's magic.






This is awesome, thanks YWG!


----------



## Walkin (Jun 10, 2011)

WiFi updating now.  I'm impressed.


----------



## trigao (Jun 10, 2011)

ywg.... i love you... seriously

man, what a idea to put wifi update on wood....  dammit, i cant believe yet.... just perfect

CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## Akotan (Jun 10, 2011)

I just updated WoodR4 two days ago to start playing Okamiden! But the update functionality is really impressive. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Generation 16 (Jun 10, 2011)

When can we expect an R4i Gold version?


----------



## Nujui (Jun 10, 2011)

Why do the games that I want to play ALWAYS have to be in Japanese?


----------



## pilladoll (Jun 10, 2011)

Thank you very much, Yellow wood goblin!!!!!


----------



## Rydian (Jun 10, 2011)

Generation 16 said:
			
		

> When can we expect an R4i Gold version?


Usually 24-48 hours.


----------



## 431unknown (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks YWG, wifi updating= win.


----------



## celeron53 (Jun 10, 2011)

Your the best YWG!!!


----------



## tranfeer (Jun 10, 2011)

lisa2011 said:
			
		

> that's to say,r4i ds gold or r4i gold 3ds now can support wifi to update kernel  like r4i-sdhc or r4i-sdhc 3ds does?




Yes, you can have a try.

WOOD R4 V1.31 for r4ids gold is available now.
You can download it here:
http://filetrip.net/file.php?id=25381

If you want to update your kernel with success, you should make your ds be able to access the internet.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jun 10, 2011)

wonderful work with the wifi but YWG no plans for the 3ds hacking?


----------



## ForteGospel (Jun 10, 2011)

i mostly lurk on these forums so  idont really post but this is a must!
dude i cant belive the support you are giving to this card! this way beyond my expectations for the card, you have just upgraded it to epic mode. 
i wish i had your brain and your motivation!


----------



## Dreamersoy (Jun 10, 2011)

With *R4i Gold* and *1.31* i enter in *Tools* but i only see *3in1* option...







Why i can't see the wifi-update option?


----------



## Attila13 (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks for the update!


----------



## ywg (Jun 10, 2011)

Dreamersoy said:
			
		

> Why i can't see the wifi-update option?


get /__rpg/updater.dat from any other distribution.


----------



## InuYasha (Jun 10, 2011)

Wish cyclo had this kind of support...


----------



## Dreamersoy (Jun 10, 2011)

ywg said:
			
		

> Dreamersoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, i see the update option now...

...but after press...white screen


----------



## arogance1 (Jun 10, 2011)

Wifi Cheat code file updating - AWESOME!!!


----------



## pilladoll (Jun 10, 2011)

I have two questions. The update function is secure? How we'll know when can upgrade, the system will display a message?


----------



## DarkMatterCore (Jun 10, 2011)

pilladoll said:
			
		

> I have two questions. The update function is secure? How we'll know when can upgrade, the system will display a message?



*1.* Yes. The first option updates the updater.dat module (which is esentially a DS app that contains the update code), and the second one updates the firmware executable (usually _DS_MENU.DAT, but that depends on the Wood variant that you're using).

*2.* No. You have to check manually if an update is available. If there isn't any update, the system will display a message saying that you already have all the components up to date.


----------



## kineticUk (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm very impressed... haven't used it yet but the updater looks nice and simple.

I like your style ywg!

Thank you.


----------



## Rydian (Jun 10, 2011)

Dreamersoy said:
			
		

> ywg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here, took the updater.dat from Wood R4.  My DS does have WiFi configured correctly as far as I know, since homebrews can access the internet.


----------



## Dreamersoy (Jun 10, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Dreamersoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I already did and does not work. White screens... :S


----------



## Geostar (Jun 10, 2011)

I got Wi-Fi Update working on my R4i Gold 3DS. Here's how:

- Download Wood R4iDSN and Wood R4i Gold
- Copy the __rpg folder from Wood R4iDSN
- Copy _DS_MENU.DAT and WOODR4.NDS from Wood R4i Gold.

Worked for me. Hope it works for you!


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 10, 2011)

EDIT: Oops, misread that


----------



## tranfeer (Jun 11, 2011)

Dreamersoy said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




There is a mistake with the former wood r4 for r4ids gold.
The update.dat and *.dldi are missed.

Please download it again from filetrip.net or just goto www.r4ids.cn to download the latest version.
If you have any questions, please send mails to [email protected] to get technical support.


----------



## Snailface (Jun 11, 2011)

tranfeer said:
			
		

> There is a mistake with the former wood r4 for r4ids gold.
> The update.dat and *.dldi are missed.
> 
> Please download it again from filetrip.net or just goto www.r4ids.cn to download the latest version.
> If you have any questions, please send mails to [email protected] to get technical support.


Ok, the wi-fi update feature works now along the homebrew compatibility that was broken with the first v1.31. However, the theme reset is broken again (it was fixed with the first version, lol).

BTW-Nice new default theme!


----------



## blueshockz (Jun 11, 2011)

Can you please update the official firmware music and video player?I like the lyrics thing but all my music shows on one screen I hope you can add folder/group option for music and video player. Thank you.


----------



## yous (Jun 11, 2011)

there is a way to use an thumbnail display, like the one in supercard dstwo, on wood r4?


----------



## tranfeer (Jun 11, 2011)

blueshockz said:
			
		

> Can you please update the official firmware music and video player?I like the lyrics thing but all my music shows on one screen I hope you can add folder/group option for music and video player. Thank you.



You can do it by yourself.
1.Copy the official firmware to the root directory of your tf card.
2,Copy the latest WOODR4.NDS and _RPG to the root directory of your tf card.

That's all.


----------



## tranfeer (Jun 11, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> tranfeer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We have a test and the theme reset is good.
Would you please describe the phenomenon in detail?


----------



## Rydian (Jun 11, 2011)

Hah, I like the new theme, always been fond of that kinda' color scheme.

And yeah, new version works.


----------



## blueshockz (Jun 11, 2011)

tranfeer said:
			
		

> blueshockz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No i dont mean updating wood firmware but the Music Player. If I make 2 or more folder in my micro sd with different music the Music Player shows all my music on top of the screen. I just want the music player to have a group/folder selection so I can choose only the music in the folder I made. Same with Video Plalyer and Picture Viewer.


----------



## tranfeer (Jun 11, 2011)

Don't you like this way?


----------



## Dreamersoy (Jun 11, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Hah, I like the new theme, always been fond of that kinda' color scheme.And yeah, new version works.



Yeah, now works!

Thanks to all guys!


----------



## blueshockz (Jun 12, 2011)

tranfeer said:
			
		

> Don't you like this way?



I dont like it that way. Hope it will have a category style on Music Player like RNB.POP,ROCK,etc. so i can choose easily the music i want to hear.


----------



## Geostar (Jun 12, 2011)

blueshockz said:
			
		

> tranfeer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, it would be good if it would read ID3 tags and organize accordingly.

@tranfeer Are you from the R4i Gold team or something?


----------



## Hackov (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks You Mister Globin!!!


----------

